# Expats in Setubal



## Debidibdob

Hi.....I've been living here in Setubal for nearly a year now and I love it here. The problem is that I work a lot and don't, as yet, speak enough Portuguese to strike up a random conversation with the mums at my daughters school. It's been a lot of hard work to organise our lives here but when I stopped to look I realised how hard it has been to make friends here..........Any other people in the same predicament as me? Any suggestions?


----------



## Verinia

Have you got a Portugese neighbour you could try out your Portugese on? My Portugese is awful and it's very hard to practise it without having someone to talk to. My neighbour speaks no English but she is my only neighbour and I started by smiling, writing her little notes in Portugese gleaned from a dictionary and giving her the odd present. She has now taken it upon herself to teach me as much as she can and puts up with my terrible mimes (try miming horse manure!) and I am sure I provide her with hours of entertainment. She is so kind and presses vegetables and gardening tips on me every day. She feels terribly sorry for me as she can see I can't feed myself properly as my UK gardening techniques leave a lot to be desired in the Algarve. She cannot understand why, as an ex teacher I am so rubbish, but she patiently corrects me and I have learned so much more from her than anyone else. Lately I am getting more confidence to speak to others, as I am not so afraid to make a fool of myself. Making friends is all about communication, even with terrible Portugese we are communicating. I hope you can find someone like her to help you make a start.


----------



## Debidibdob

Verinia said:


> Have you got a Portugese neighbour you could try out your Portugese on? My Portugese is awful and it's very hard to practise it without having someone to talk to. My neighbour speaks no English but she is my only neighbour and I started by smiling, writing her little notes in Portugese gleaned from a dictionary and giving her the odd present. She has now taken it upon herself to teach me as much as she can and puts up with my terrible mimes (try miming horse manure!) and I am sure I provide her with hours of entertainment. She is so kind and presses vegetables and gardening tips on me every day. She feels terribly sorry for me as she can see I can't feed myself properly as my UK gardening techniques leave a lot to be desired in the Algarve. She cannot understand why, as an ex teacher I am so rubbish, but she patiently corrects me and I have learned so much more from her than anyone else. Lately I am getting more confidence to speak to others, as I am not so afraid to make a fool of myself. Making friends is all about communication, even with terrible Portugese we are communicating. I hope you can find someone like her to help you make a start.


 Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately I live in an apartment block in the city where my neighbours aren't nearly as nice. There are the people that I work with who I practise my Portuguese on.....and they help me.....as does my daughter who has become fluent in 8 months!!! But I still don't follow enough for a full conversation, and some of the people I have met seem very reluctant to bother making the effort. These all seem like obstacles I know but I have been trying!!! 
I will try, as you said, to become a bit more forward though.....guess it won't hurt!


----------



## Verinia

All the best, it is hard I think, but you have a will and I am sure the way will soon come!


----------



## CandaceDean

Hi

I am new to Setubal and would like to meet people. What should I do?

I'm looking for some social groups for active retirees.

Thanks


----------



## Raquelstm

*Living in Setubal*



Debidibdob said:


> Hi.....I've been living here in Setubal for nearly a year now and I love it here. The problem is that I work a lot and don't, as yet, speak enough Portuguese to strike up a random conversation with the mums at my daughters school. It's been a lot of hard work to organise our lives here but when I stopped to look I realised how hard it has been to make friends here..........Any other people in the same predicament as me? Any suggestions?



Hi, are you still leaving in Setubal area? My husband is a british expat, and is having same problem as you seem to have back in 2012. We leave close by Setubal. Will be good if we can be in touch. 

Regards,


----------



## Naaling

Raquelstm said:


> Hi, are you still leaving in Setubal area? My husband is a british expat, and is having same problem as you seem to have back in 2012. We leave close by Setubal. Will be good if we can be in touch.
> 
> Regards,


Hi

My wife and I have been in Setubal for a year now. She is Filipino and I am British/Australian. We have an apartment in the center of the town.

Maybe we could meet for a coffee sometime?


----------



## Raquelstm

Hya, that would be great, here it is my husband phone number **SNIP** Give him a ring we could plan something. 

Looking forward to meet you guys.

Regards,


----------

